# sit bone width and saddle width



## soulrider (Sep 25, 2005)

Hello all
I have an on going battle with saddle sores and after experimenting with tilt, fore/aft position, and height I have decided it is time to try a new saddle. I currently use and Selle Italia Flight after retiring a Fizik Arione for the same reason. I don't just want to buy a saddle based on somone elses recomendation I want to be a little more scientific in my approach.I measures my sit bone and found that the distance is 130 mm. I think in relation to the rest of the world this is considered wide (insert joke here). I was wonder what others measure in at and what saddle you find comfortable. I have narrowed the field down to the Specialized toupe (143 mm), Selle San Marco Rever, or the Ax Lightness Endurance. Thanks for you input.
Soulrider


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Same problem....

I measured out around 150mm and ended up with a Selle SMP Strike. Best saddle I've ever had....

You're going about it right....try them all. Any shop serious about selling you a saddle will let you give them a shot. about a 100miles should do it. Most online places will let you do returns as well.

Flash


----------



## fouadaswad (Jan 25, 2006)

specialised have a system for measuring sit bones and recommending the right daddle width. I found this out when i posted here a while back when i was having a similar problem. All i remember was that I was on a 130mm saddle, and really needed a 143. I went and replaced it. problem solved.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

The SSM Rever is about 143mm wide (I owned and measured one), though it’s advertised on some sites as 151mm. It felt like sitting on an anvil, but in fairness, I need a wider saddle to be comfortable. The Specialized Butt-o-meter indicated that I needed a 143mm, but I’ve only had sit-bone success riding the 154mm Fizik Vitesse.

Where are the saddle sores? If only on one side, you might be sitting crookedly on the saddle. 

Des


----------



## soulrider (Sep 25, 2005)

I could post some pics of where the sores are . To be serious they are a little lateral of my perinium (aka the taint) and are bilateral. I have been using chamios cream as well but have had only a slight improvement. I hate the fact that I can't ride because I need to heal just to repeat the cycle.


----------



## Insight Driver (Jan 27, 2006)

I personally have never had a problem with saddle sores. I have had rawness from rubbing and have had bruises from long rides. I was not happy with saddles I had been gradually zoning in on what was comfortable for me. I finally ended up on a Brooks B-17 saddle. For me, it fits right and I like the way it suspends me for it's more like a hammock than platform. That's how it is for me. 

You might benefit from researching what causes saddle sores. Like I said, I have no experience with them. For what it is worth I maintain cleanliness and don't use a shammy cream. I have used the Bag Balm but once I went to the Brooks I no longer had the chafing issues I had with other saddles I used.

As I am gradually increasing my mileage and physical fitness I am the point now where I can ride 50 miles every day without a saddle issue. I couldn't do that on any other saddle.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

at 130mm you'll fit most saddles. now you need is to decide if you like them flat (specilaized alias brooks b17) or rounded top (San marcos regal).


----------



## Strider (Aug 3, 2004)

*Brooks...........*

I am not trying to push Brooks, but if you decide to try one, Wallbike has a six month full refund policy. www.wallbike.com

I use a B-17 Champion.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

"I have narrowed the field down to the Specialized toupe (143 mm), Selle San Marco Rever" 130mm is not wide. buy a rever on Nashbar or performance they have a return policy.


----------



## stiwesson (Sep 24, 2011)

*measuring*

Try taking a piece of aluminum foil and place it just over the sit bone area, then get on your bike the way you normally ride. My sit bones measured 130 at a Specialized dealer but much more narrow on the bike. I'm on a Prologo Scratch 134 and it's working fine.


----------



## Mark Kelly (Oct 27, 2009)

soulrider said:


> I want to be a little more scientific in my approach.I measures my sit bone and found that the distance is 130 mm. I think in relation to the rest of the world this is considered wide (insert joke here). I was wonder what others measure in at and what saddle you find comfortable.


I share your pain, bro. I have good child bearing hips - I measure about 126mm (using bread rather than the Spesh system). I ride a 155mm Alias which I find very comfortable. YMMV etc etc. 

I started out on Brooks many years ago and will never go back - for my arse they are the second worst saddle ever made (next to the original Cinell Unicanitor).


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

I just went through a "Brooks Craze" and bought several models from Wallbike.com. I don't know whether they will work for me or not, but Wallbike will let me return them for refund or exchange within a 6 month period from sale! You are only out shipping and if the saddle is in really good shape you will be given $9 for shipping. I recommend you try the B17. It will take some time to break in but from what I've read that model breaks in quickly.
After saying this I haven't ridden my saddles enough to decide if they are keeps for me or not.


----------



## jtimmer1 (Mar 28, 2009)

My sit bones are about 130mm or so, and when I got a BG fit, the guy told me I needed a 143 width saddle. 

Selle italia SLR kit carbonia -> Specialized toupe 143 = awesomeness.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

soulrider said:


> I could post some pics of where the sores are . To be serious they are a little lateral of my perinium (aka the taint) and are bilateral. I have been using chamios cream as well but have had only a slight improvement. I hate the fact that I can't ride because I need to heal just to repeat the cycle.


Saddle comfort comes down to so much more than just sitbone width I am afraid. Shape plays a huge role as well. 

If one looks at a saddle from behind, some are very flat side-side (think SI SLR or Fizik Antares) and others are very curved (think SI Turbomatic or Fizik Aliante). So even though one might need a saddle that is 130-140 mm wide, he may fare better on one type of saddle compared to the other. In addition, many lightweight saddles do not have much "skirt" or material extending down the sides. This is especially true of the laterally flat saddles like SLR or Antares. For some, this creates an edge that the back of the thighs rub or even perineal region is compressed.

In addition to side-side curvature there is also front-back concavity to consider. For example an Aliante is very concave and will tend to hold the hips in one position while a flatter saddle like the Arione allows a rider to move fore-aft and rotate the hips easier. And also saddle tilt, which ideally places the weight on the sitbones and off of the perineum.

To the OP: I think the SSM Rever is discontinued. I think the Toupe has sort of sharp edges with its shape and may not work given your history. I would suggest trying something like the SI Flite Classic, it is a little wider and a little less flat than the newer Flite. For setup, I think your problem may be that you are bearing too much weight on the perineum, so you should set up the saddle with the nose slightly tilted UP to force you back on your sitbones, and also set the saddle height as low as you can tolerate. Also, be sure that your reach to the bars is not excessive, if you have to rotate forward off your sitbones to get to the bars that can contribute. Finally, it may be worth the time and money to see a local bike fitter (make sure he has a good reputation).


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Lazarus, is that you?*



stiwesson said:


> Try taking a piece of aluminum foil and place it just over the sit bone area, then get on your bike the way you normally ride. My sit bones measured 130 at a Specialized dealer but much more narrow on the bike. I'm on a Prologo Scratch 134 and it's working fine.


Since it's been nearly 5 & 1/2 years since this guy posted, I'm guessing he's already moved on by now


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Kerry Irons said:


> Since it's been nearly 5 & 1/2 years since this guy posted, I'm guessing he's already moved on by now


I did not look at the date stamp before typing my wordy reply. :blush2:


----------

